# A studio desk



## Valérie_D (May 8, 2017)

Hello everyone,

I could not find the ''Show me your studio desk thread'' and I designed this desk a while back. I finally got it today and it still smells of fresh wood (russian birch), well worth the wait! I'm just happy to share.

Val


----------



## Jaap (May 9, 2017)

Looks nice like that and love the space! Bit in contrast to my desk haha which is actually an IKEA desk, but found it very useful. Especially since I could add that extension to the left side, which is handy for a left hander


----------



## Valérie_D (May 9, 2017)

Hey Jaap, it does look very functional ! I'm a lefty too.


----------



## Jaap (May 9, 2017)

Valérie_D said:


> Hey Jaap, it does look very functional ! I'm a lefty too.



Thanks! Yes it is practical like this indeed and works well in this small place. When I build hopefully within a year a new studio I would I plan to do it totally different and also maybe looking into designing a new studio desk, but for now this desk is doing its job nicely haha.

You use your mouse with your right hand though as I see it placed on the right? (I only know a few lefthanders who also use their mouse on the left hand)


----------



## dannymc (May 9, 2017)

Jaap said:


> Looks nice like that and love the space! Bit in contrast to my desk haha which is actually an IKEA desk, but found it very useful. Especially since I could add that extension to the left side, which is handy for a left hander



ha ha also another awkward left hander  HS8's?

love your set up Jaap. 



> You use your mouse with your right hand though as I see it placed on the right? (I only know a few lefthanders who also use their mouse on the left hand)



well you've just met another one. i also use the mouse in my right hand even though i'm completely left sided 

Danny


----------



## Jaap (May 9, 2017)

dannymc said:


> ha ha also another awkward left hander  HS8's?
> 
> love your set up Jaap.
> 
> ...



HS7's  and funny, I can't imagine that I would ever use my mouse in my right hand. I guess due to being common I think that a lot of lefthanders use it that way, but I get pain in my arm straight away, but I think I could actually live without my right arm, beside controlling some knobs on those controllers and hit some notes on the keyboard, that thing is useless , but this as completely off-topic 

@Valérie_D - wanted to ask in my previous post, but forgot, but you did the design yourself?


----------



## Valérie_D (May 9, 2017)

@Valérie_D - wanted to ask in my previous post, but forgot, but you did the design yourself?[/QUOTE]

Yes I am lucky to have a professional industrial drawer as a friend so I designed the whole desk with the measures, my friend drew it with solidwork and I found a cabinetmaker to build it.


----------



## tack (May 9, 2017)

It's always interesting to see which keyboard people optimize for in their setups.

Mine is a departure from those seen so far in this thread. Pretty standard office desk -- wide enough to support a full 88 key controller, and modified by cutting the back so that the center is opened. I absolutely must be able to stretch my legs on a foot stool.


----------



## G.R. Baumann (May 18, 2017)

That's a cool screen setup Tack.


----------



## dannymc (May 18, 2017)

tack said:


> It's always interesting to see which keyboard people optimize for in their setups.
> 
> Mine is a departure from those seen so far in this thread. Pretty standard office desk -- wide enough to support a full 88 key controller, and modified by cutting the back so that the center is opened. I absolutely must be able to stretch my legs on a foot stool.



yeah i have to say i'm very jealous of your set up tack 

can i ask what the screens are? and what monitors are they? did they come with the stands? 

is that a midi controller i can see on the desk, what model is that? 

Danny


----------



## tack (May 18, 2017)

dannymc said:


> yeah i have to say i'm very jealous of your set up tack


It's really more cramped than I'd like, but at least it's functional. Also, lighting makes all the difference. 



dannymc said:


> can i ask what the screens are? and what monitors are they? did they come with the stands?


Center display is an Acer Predator X34 and the flanks are a couple older 27" 2560x1440 Dells. They're each on their own http://ergotechgroup.com/freedom-arms.html (Freedom Arms) (really nice arms, those).

The monitors are Focal CMS65 (love them but admit to be thinking about the new https://www.focal.com/en/pro-audio/monitoring-speakers/shape (Focal Shape) line) and the stands are sold separately from Ultimate Support.



dannymc said:


> is that a midi controller i can see on the desk, what model is that?


I guess you see two controllers: an NI Komplete Kontrol S88 (with obnoxiously bright light guide turned off) and an Icon Platform-M control surface.


----------

